# Av graft creation



## donnagullikson (Dec 10, 2009)

I need to know what code to use for a left brachioaxillary arteriovenous graft placement when they use tunnel a 4 X 7 atrium graft to connect the two.

Would this be 36821 or 36825?

Anyone performing these procedures I would love to email you and get some help. 

Thanks,
Donna Gullikson


----------



## AuntJoyce (Dec 11, 2009)

*AV graft creation*

Hi Donna~

As long as the graft is harvested from the patient, 36825 would be your code of choice.  36825 is used if it was a direct end-to-end anastomosis - no graft involvement.

Hope this helps!

Joyce


----------

